# black eyed lecustics



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

is it true that if you breed two fireball royals 25% of your babys will be black eyed leucstics ?


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

yep.... it's a co-dom trait so breeding two together would give 1/4 normal, 1/2 fireball and 1/4 black eyed leucistics.... although that's only a statistical probability... there's no guarantee you'll get anywhere near that ratio in an actual clutch.


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

my dream snake is a black eyed lecustic but they are so damn expensive


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

how much will you pay me to nick my uncles :lol2:


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

name a price you got it :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

what do they normally go for?


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

theres one on bob clarkes for £9000


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

yeah but this'd be the original... :notworthy:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

i think its more you have a 25% chance of producing one rather than 25% of the clutch will be leucistic..


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

matty__=) said:


> i think its more you have a 25% chance of producing one rather than 25% of the clutch will be leucistic..


Wouldnt that be the case if you only had one egg mind?

If you have 4 eggs (which is the easiest number to use) then '25% chance of producing one' and '25% of the clutch' become the same...or is my understanding of maths poor?? :blush:

Thats the way ive always understood these genetics...coz if the chance of producing one per clutch is only 25% then that means you will need to produce 4 clutches before probability says you 'should have' got one.

Obviously, as said above, its all done on probability and doesnt mean that if you get 4 eggs then one of them WILL be what your after!!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

It's a 25% chance per individual egg. But no one egg "knows" what the other eggs in the clutch have done - so you could get ALL Leucistics, NO Leucistics, or more or less than the expected number depending on how the coins flip.


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

As for costs, blue eyed ones go for anything from 5k to 8k so Im guessing the black eyed would be 6-10K and about 3-4k for a pair of fireballs


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

there were blue eyed leucys available for 3.5k this year.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

prices don't half drop.. i know what my uncle got offered for his about 5 years ago and they've dropped a hell of a lot..


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

and black eyed leucys cost less than blue generally.

Mason


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

spmeone told me the original are extrmely rare and there are only about twenty in the world is this correct or a load of poo


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Well the original is in my uncles shed and as far as i know he only had the one. So anything after that wouldn't be an original but bred after finding out how the first was produced. 
Probably the same with blue eyed and whoever bred the first. To have 20 originals you'd have needed 20 from the first batch (or that's my view on the term 'original').

Once you know how to breed them it's no longer an original.


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> and black eyed leucys cost less than blue generally.
> 
> Mason


Black eyes cost more than blue eyes. There are many ways of creating blue eyes but only one way to create black eyes hense why they are more expensive


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

The orginal Blue Eyed Leucy to the best of my knowledge was produced by E.B Noah of Ghana quite a few years back.


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

Tops said:


> there were blue eyed leucys available for 3.5k this year.


id love to no were?? lucys will be dear for a good few years yet matey!!!!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

smart1 said:


> id love to no were?? lucys will be dear for a good few years yet matey!!!!


The guy ive bought a few of my morph royals had lesser platty x lesser platty leucys for £3500 each (yes i did but a lesser platty off him )


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

Who's the guy Tops, do tell


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

Tops said:


> The guy ive bought a few of my morph royals had lesser platty x lesser platty leucys for £3500 each (yes i did but a lesser platty off him )


That would be blue eyed leucys : victory:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

argentine_boa said:


> That would be blue eyed leucys : victory:


Yes thats right. Did anyone say different?


----------

